# iMac cracked screen!!!



## CharlieJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey I have cracked my screen in  my iMac 17" Core Duo. Could somebody please tell me where I could get a replacement screen?? Preferably English!


Thanks

CJ


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.apple.com/buy/locator/service/


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 3, 2008)

As I said... I need one in the UK


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 3, 2008)

Does this help?


----------



## rubaiyat (Jun 3, 2008)

Ahhh, the advantages of the glossy screen!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 4, 2008)

rubaiyat said:


> Ahhh, the advantages of the glossy screen!



Glossy screen wouldn't have helped. A phone was thrown at it in frustration. 

Also: I am looking for a website to buy one and get it delivered really...
In the UK the nearest Apple reseller is miles away.


----------



## aicul (Jun 4, 2008)

I think you will find out that changing the screen is not that easy and is not a plug-an-play, some adjusting required.

Anyone know of/have done a screen change. Any links to DIY on the web?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2008)

aicul said:


> Anyone know of/have done a screen change. Any links to DIY on the web?



Yep, MacService screen replacement.


----------

